# Montage ext2 avec Mac OS X



## zouhart (21 Janvier 2004)

Est-il possible de monter facilement une partition Linux ext2 avec Mac OS X ?

La commande mount -t ext2 /dev/disk0s12 /Volumes/Linux ... échoue ! La partition Linux est la numéro 12.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Bobbus (21 Janvier 2004)

Google est ton ami :
http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsx/

Mais je n'en ai pas beaucoup entendu parler, ni en bien ni en mal. A tester avec prudence dans tous les cas, vu que tu peux bousiller ta partition ext2 en cas de pépin...

Bob


----------

